# New jigs/patterns for 2011



## northlyon

Count down to another order!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ficious

First(largest) restock of the Model 34's, Fry and Lil' Minnies is up now. Wheww!!!! More coming soon, then it slows to a trickle.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Ordered mine last night at 8:59.... Cant wait to get them and hit the ice. These things look soooooo sweet. Thanks again Harry for making such a killer product.

Burgundy


----------



## Mr Burgundy

So did anyone else get in on the master pieces?


----------



## northlyon

Just opened mine, it's like an early Christmas present! Top notch as always. I like that the bead is a little loose, gives room for bait if desired and enough hook for a good set.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steellord

my package arrived today and as usual I am astounded by Harry's handiwork. I can't wait for the ice to get here and try these out on some perch and gills! Thank you for your work Harry!


----------



## ficious

Thanks guys,

Having fun at the paint table tonight. Proto Lil Minnie, glow purple at the hook, fades though glow blue to glow white at the top with ghost finish over all. Yellow/black eye and red perch stripes are what I was thinking for the detailing. What ever the finish details end up being, I like the look of it. Post a pic when I get it done.

Harry


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Kid in a candy store last night for me. Wife text me that my jigs came in and i had to hurry home and open them.... Thanks again harry for perfect jigs


Burgundy


----------



## ficious

Which stripe colors looks best?

Glow purple near the hook, fades to glow blue in the center, fades to glow white at the top.

Harry


----------



## salmonslammer

I like #2 and 6.....



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## northlyon

The last two.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ficious

Bonanza!! Opened a box that I thounght had supplies in it and looky here. 15 patterns of Zitz painted last ice last year. They will number from 30-50 pcs ea. Glow White Turbo, Glow Purple Convict and Glow Smerch too. Stumbled onto some unpainted Baby Zitz to(300 pcs). Any thing you'd like to see in them? I really thought it was going to bad winter for the Zitz

Here some pics of the newer patterns. Some of them were fades, others just higher volume proto's.































































*Continued*


----------



## ficious




----------



## Bob D

Glow White Turbo: glow red back, glow white belly, black tiger stripes? That is a good one.

I like these


----------



## Bob D

And this one.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Used my new jigs yesterday out on a lsc marina. No one was catching fish except me...lol They were all small but still fun being the only one catching fish, god i luv your jigs harry. Cant wait to try them out on the hard water


Rjgpeds


----------



## eboll

I like the glow white minnow, glow golden perch and glow JAB (just ordered mine tonight ). I love these spoons for perch. I always have a Zitz on at LSC and Simcoe. They truly do catch fish. 

As far as colors for those unpainted baby Zitz, maybe a golden shiner imitation. 

LM- I like the third and fifth one from the top. 

Here is a picture from my Simcoe trip last year. All fish were caught with a Zitz spoon tipped with a few spikes. I caught 73 perch in a few short hours!









I cannot wait for some good ice to fish on!


----------



## ficious

Here's a few more with beads:










I'll put them up on my site after my turkey coma later tonight.

Happy Thanksgiving every one!

Harry


----------



## Bob D

Thanks for finding that box of painted zitz Harry. Received my latest order this week and I have high hopes for a few of those patterns. Now I'm afraid I might lose them.


----------



## ficious

Bob, 

Yeah, me too or there wouldn't have been any new Zitz this season.

Is there any interest is LM Wonderbreads? Just wondering how many to make.

Harry


----------



## ficious

Here's some Retro(non glow) LM I painted for the summers shallow perch hunt. I have a bunch more glitter all over patterns on the table as well. I think I can get them going on these....time will tell. Empty spots courtesy of missus ficious.....she couldn't wait!










Harry


----------



## Bob D

Wow, you must love making them jigs. They look great.


----------



## ficious

Bob,

The invite still stands if you want to give the island a try this summer. That's what I painted these for. Another crop should be done tonight. Those are all glitter. I fish so shallow that bright/dark colors should work as well as the glows.

Harry


----------



## ficious

Here's the rest of the batch. Can't wait to take them swimming.










Harry


----------



## Bob D

Sounds like a blast Harry. I like those bugeye/vermine hybrids.


----------



## ficious

Here's a group shot of some jigs that will be posted on my site soon

Left Column:

Black Lightning: Fusia glitter over black, fading to red near the hook, purple bead. Jig does not glow.

Glow Burnt Smerch: Glows green.

Gold Gill: Glows blue, orange and yellow/green

Bottom:

*Glow Green Scud: Glows green and white

Right column:

*Glow Lilac Alewife: Glows Lilac

Glow Maise and Purple: Self explanitory

Green Pearl Mud Bugz: Green pearl over green, brown stripes, black eyes. Jig does not glow.

* Both of these patterns have worked well as Fry prototypes.


----------

